# Freezing Lcd Tv's



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

After Reading a snippet from latest issue on Trailer Life mag (page 52), I became a little nervous.
Apparently LCD TVs should not be stored in temperatures below 40 degrees F as they can be damaged by freezing temperatures (even though the manual doesn't state it). Our temperatures here has been in and out of freezing since October, I removed the TV yesterday from the OB with hopes that damage has not already occurred. I have not turned it on yet to check.
Has anyone had issues with damaged TVs after winter storage? 
Anyway, I wanted to share my readings to everyone as you may want to add removal of the LCD type TVs, and similar equipment to the winterizing list.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We just had another thread on this subject. I qoogled LCD freezing and in _most_ cases a LCD TV can be stored down to -40 F/C. Notice the minus sign. If you are worried about it and had a place to store it in the warm, it wouldn't hurt to bring it in, but according to what I have read, it's not nessasary.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the note!!
My bad , I see the thread, guess I should have caught up on the posts prior to posting the question.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As the other thread says condensation is the real killer. DO NOT turn your tv on to test it until it has matched the inside temperature of the house and there is no chance of condensation.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, we remove all our tv's for the winter.

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campfirenut said:


> Thanks, we remove all our tv's for the winter.
> 
> Bob


x2

Thor


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've left mine in the 5th wheel two winters now and have had no issues. The only problem that I have had was with an old 13" CRT with a VCR built in. Everything worked but the speakers must have drawn moisture and ruined them because I can hardly hear through the crackling sound. Other wise, everything else is fine. Just like they always said about an old VCR, allow everything to come up to operating temp. (>50) before using.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can only "assume" with 9 years experience of broken computer laptop screens, I've replaced at work, that get shattered when opening from cold/freezing conditions. The liquid chrystal is fine if frozen and allowed to thaw. It's the movement/flex and touch to the screen that does them in.

They are pretty cool when broken though, they look like a shattered mirror or car window but still function through the cracks, some area's are all black others produce the desktop image.

I take mine in for the winter.

FWIW
I have a backup camera on my truck and a small LCD monitor that I leave in the truck year round. The lcd is still working but I've lost color on the monitor over 2 years of freezing I suspect. I can put a video source other than the camera and it's still black and white.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

2500Ram said:


> I can only "assume" with 9 years experience of broken computer laptop screens, I've replaced at work, that get shattered when opening from cold/freezing conditions. The liquid chrystal is fine if frozen and allowed to thaw. It's the movement/flex and touch to the screen that does them in.
> 
> They are pretty cool when broken though, they look like a shattered mirror or car window but still function through the cracks, some area's are all black others produce the desktop image.
> 
> ...


You bring up an interesting point. Aren't all thos GPS systems built into cars actually LCD technology? I know I have had a few and they basically just come on instantly when you start the car, even in the dead of winter. Maybe they do something differently and they are designed to work this way?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> You bring up an interesting point. Aren't all thos GPS systems built into cars actually LCD technology? I know I have had a few and they basically just come on instantly when you start the car, even in the dead of winter. Maybe they do something differently and they are designed to work this way?


The trick here is that an LCD can handle the temp extremes _if_ it is designed to. I do know that the backup camera on my truck does not work as well at -10 degrees as it does at 70 degrees. It still does work though.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> I can only "assume" with 9 years experience of broken computer laptop screens, I've replaced at work, that get shattered when opening from cold/freezing conditions. The liquid chrystal is fine if frozen and allowed to thaw. It's the movement/flex and touch to the screen that does them in.
> 
> They are pretty cool when broken though, they look like a shattered mirror or car window but still function through the cracks, some area's are all black others produce the desktop image.
> 
> ...


You bring up an interesting point. Aren't all thos GPS systems built into cars actually LCD technology? I know I have had a few and they basically just come on instantly when you start the car, even in the dead of winter. Maybe they do something differently and they are designed to work this way?
[/quote]
The thing about the LCD screens on laptops is that they do flex, sometimes a lot. If you bring it in from from the cold and don't touch it, it would be safe. If you try to open it most likely the screen will crack. As far as the backup camera, if it went the B&W there isn't a problem with the screen but with the electronics. The screen itself would either work or not work if it failed not turn B&W. There are also different grades of screen as well as eletronics so some of the cheaper units might have problems that more expensive units. That all being said if you have the space, bring the lcd in, if not, they should be ok.


----------

